# IMDC / FUMC / IIMC Riphah / Shifa? Rank Them



## mediz (Jun 25, 2014)

I am only applying to these medical colleges. I know shifa is best but if i dont get in then what should be my next priority?


----------



## robotsyntex (Jun 5, 2013)

whats ur merit


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

What do these colleges stand for???mine is 77.8...where or what should I do????only for MBBS..:red::speechless:


----------



## mediz (Jun 25, 2014)

I am applying on foreign seat btw my aggregate is 75%. any chances?


----------



## ayesha_60 (Apr 26, 2014)

can anyone tell me about the starting merit of iimc? my aggregate is 73.4%. there is any chance in iimc?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

ayesha_60 said:


> can anyone tell me about the starting merit of iimc? my aggregate is 73.4%. there is any chance in iimc?


Yes.. chances are there...but apply in other colleges too

- - - Updated - - -



mediz said:


> I am applying on foreign seat btw my aggregate is 75%. any chances?


yes, you have

- - - Updated - - -



aneyk said:


> What do these colleges stand for???mine is 77.8...where or what should I do????only for MBBS..:red::speechless:


you should apply

- - - Updated - - -



mediz said:


> I am only applying to these medical colleges. I know shifa is best but if i dont get in then what should be my next priority?


FUMC


----------



## mediz (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank youok so my friend got an aggregate of 69 or 70 dun know exactly. She is applying to the colleges mentioned above n few other colleges of Lahore. Any chances Of her in any of these colleges? (Applying on foreign seat as well)


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

mediz said:


> Thank youok so my friend got an aggregate of 69 or 70 dun know exactly. She is applying to the colleges mentioned above n few other colleges of Lahore. Any chances Of her in any of these colleges? (Applying on foreign seat as well)


Yes she can get admission on foreign seat..


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Whats ur Shifa aggregate excluding interview?


----------



## ayesha_60 (Apr 26, 2014)

okay thank u


----------



## pashma (Oct 15, 2015)

Can i get admission on foreign seat with 64.5% aggregate in fumc?

- - - Updated - - -

Can i get admission on foreign seat in fumc with 64.5% aggregate?


----------



## dcmd (Aug 28, 2015)

Chances in fumc on 78.5% ?


----------

